# Canfranc Engine sheds/sidings, Spain, August 2016



## HughieD (Aug 21, 2016)

Hope you aren’t sick of Canfranc yet as here comes report three. In some ways this bit is the most photogenic. If you continue down the tracks past all the goods sheds and keep going, on your left you will come to the engine sheds. These are a bit special as the turntable is still in situ. You could be forgiven for missing them but I’d spotted them on Google Earth. Anyhow – enough waffle. Here’s the pix.

Ooohhh…now this looks interesting:


img6375 by HughieDW, on Flickr

VERY interesting!


img6376 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Did they really turn the turntable by hand?!


img6379 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Let’s have a nose inside:


img6381 by HughieDW, on Flickr

There’s even some half-decent graff:


img6385 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Doesn’t look like the sheds have been used for a while:


img6386 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Nature reclaims the water pump:


img6387 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Missed that bit of graff first time around:


img6388 by HughieDW, on Flickr

OK – back we head:


img6391 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Another old goods shed:


img6395 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Love the old info signs:


img6392 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the old crane:


img6399 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Here’s its big brother:


img6404 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the daddy, an overhead crane:


img6403 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6405bw by HughieDW, on Flickr

Time for some rolling-stock porn:


img6402 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Last train to nowhere:


img6407 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6408 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And back to the main station again:


img6396 by HughieDW, on Flickr 
These rooms are a bit trashed:


img6397 by HughieDW, on Flickr

These buildings just north of the main station are slightly better condition:


img6447 by HughieDW, on Flickr

But only just:


img6448 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 21, 2016)

Very nice Hugh. The roundhouse is my favourite as I always wonder what type of locomotives were stored there. The hand crank you were correct, wind it round and the turntable moved, very useful if you have a well-greased turntable and crank. The sign is a 50 kph speed limit around the next curve (curva in Italian). The amount of pictures that you've taken and areas indicates to me that this was a busy station at one time. Three cranes, goods sidings, offices and warehouse, carriage sidings, roundhouse not to mention the main station itself. Thanks for posting this one.


----------



## jsp77 (Aug 21, 2016)

Loving part 3 Hughie, there are some superb photos, liking those old carriages and cranes. Thanks for sharing this set.


----------



## krela (Aug 22, 2016)

Awesome! Needs restoring for sure.


----------



## smiler (Aug 22, 2016)

Brilliant, Loved it, Thanks


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 22, 2016)

That's great, you have covered nearly every inch of this place!


----------



## ocelot397 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Very nice Hugh. The roundhouse is my favourite as I always wonder what type of locomotives were stored there. The hand crank you were correct, wind it round and the turntable moved, very useful if you have a well-greased turntable and crank. The sign is a 50 kph speed limit around the next curve (curva in Italian). The amount of pictures that you've taken and areas indicates to me that this was a busy station at one time. Three cranes, goods sidings, offices and warehouse, carriage sidings, roundhouse not to mention the main station itself. Thanks for posting this one.



I think it was quite expansive because France and Spain used different gauges, so they needed to double handle everything!


----------



## night crawler (Aug 22, 2016)

Very nice, something I doubt you would come across here


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 22, 2016)

As surmised, a very busy trans-shipment depot/station in the days of differing rail gauges and one of a number on the French/Spanish borders in those days. It was still fairly busy when the bridge was destroyed by the runaway goods train, but not busy enough to arrest rebuilding. Judging by my travels in the Pyrenees in 63/69 in was becoming obvious that major road networks were being developed between France and Spain, thus decimating the rail traffic in this area. I know of no automated turntables from the steam era - a number of small ones are worked by gearing. as here, but the larger ones were always turned by sticking a pole in the outer edge and just walking around the pit edge. They revolve very easily on the bearing/support system - as has been stated.


----------

